# Andy Stothert



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

May be a long shot this one.
Some time last year when the above writer finished his stint with MMM he did a final summary of some of the best places he has visited.
I remember that one was a cave near Denia or Calpe.I have looked through my back issues tha t I still have but can't find the article.
I would like to know the name of the cave 
Thanks.


Panic over I have found it
December 2012 issue


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Google is your friend.. >linky<

ray.


----------

